# Protokolle für IPv4



## yuro (1. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,

sag mal kann mir hier jemand vielleicht helfen?

Kann mir jemand eventuell sagen wieviele Protokolle es zu IPv4 gibt und wieviel Schichten?
Ich habe zwei gefunden, komme aber jetzt absolut nicht weiter ((

Vielen Dank


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Dann hast du nicht richtig gesucht. Schichten im Netzwerk gibt es 7, nennt sich dann OSI-Modell.

Und was meinst du mit Protokollen? Auf welche Schicht bezogen?
Ich denk mal über den Wiki Artikel kannst du deine Fragen selbst beantworten.

Gruß,
BK


----------

